
Yahoo CEO Mayer Is Delusional and Must Go - posharma
http://realmoney.thestreet.com/articles/10/21/2015/yahoo-ceo-mayer-delusional-and-must-go
======
hitekker
Disclaimer: I don't think Yahoo is doing well and I think Marissa is not the
leader people were hoping she would be.

From the few company announcements I listen to, it seems common for the CEO of
the company to be emphasize the good, and de-emphasize (or omit) the bad.
Anything less than great confidence is perceived as weakness, and the last
thing a CEO wants to do is imply to shareholders that they don't know what
they're doing.

Of course, I don't believe her words excuses her poor performance. Rather,
it's important to recognize that her words are rhetoric: not necessarily
things she believes but things she must say in light of the various pressures
acting on Yahoo.

~~~
212d1d
I agree. But, as a potential shareholder, let's point out the elephant in the
room: Yahoo is not doing good. What is being done about that? If all you do is
emphasize the positives, I have to wonder if you're taking the bad seriously.

~~~
hitekker
I agree as well: although, from what I've read, it seems she's taking the bad
seriously. Seriously enough that some screws are getting loose:

    
    
      She began to read.
    
     "Bobbie had a nickel all his very own. Should he buy some candy or an ice cream cone?"
    
      Mayer held the book up, to show the employees the illustrations.
    
      "Should he buy a bubble pipe? Or a boat of wood?"
    
      Another illustration.
    
      "Maybe, though, a little truck would be the best of all!"
    
      Employees in URLs exchanged looks. At their desks, employees in remote offices grew confused.
    
      What was Mayer doing?
    

Source: [http://www.businessinsider.com/marissa-mayer-
yahoo-](http://www.businessinsider.com/marissa-mayer-yahoo-) nicholas-carlson-
book-excerpt-2014-12

------
wodenokoto
Yahoo is a content provider, unlike Facebook, which is merely a host. When you
both host and produce content, you obviously need more people employed.

But then again, the author does not consider yahoo one of the most visited
webpages online. or at least he seems to think it's a joke when Marisa says
that yahoo is a top destination for millions of people.

